# 4-H State WarmUp- 18meter Indoor-January 7th



## arrowslinger1119 (Nov 18, 2016)

We are having an indoor 18 meter shoot on January 7th.  Entry fee will be $20.00 and we have classes for all ages.  We will be shooting a 40cm face, 10 rounds of 3 arrows each.  Cubs and Cloverleaf shooters will be shooting a 60cm face.  The shoot location will be in the Old Bleckley County High School Gym, in Cochran.  If you have any questions, please contact Scott Jackson 478-609-1780, Jeffery Skipper 478-308-187.  The link below should be used to pre-register and you can pay when you arrive.  Looking forward to a great day of shooting.

https://goo.gl/forms/ya8kHcn8PB3S0ukN2


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jan 6, 2017)

We are still planning on holding the tournament tomorrow.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------

